

Ask HN: How long from verbal job offer to formal job offer? - throwaway_zzt

After interviewing at medium sized startup (&#62; 10 employees) I was told they'd like to make an offer once they had checked my references. It's been a while (in the low weeks) and I'm wondering how long such offers normally take to materialize. And out of curiosity, what goes in to the process of assembling a formal offer? (Sorry to be vague in the details of my case, but I imagine many others have had this experience.)
======
kfcm
Depends.

If a company really wants you, they'll be all over your references and have a
formal offer to you within hours (<=72).

In normal situations, businesses small and large can take anywhere from a few
days to months to a couple of years (yes, years; it has happened).

In your case, I hate to break it to you, but you should probably move on. If
you haven't heard anything back from them, they probably aren't going to
contact you. If you wish to ping them to inquire, feel free. But my guess is
they've either don't need the position now, or found someone else (friend of a
current employee or two).

~~~
throwaway_zzt
Thanks for the info kfcm — that's helpful.

